# Best speakers Canton or Kef?



## alfa156gta (Feb 27, 2012)

I want to buy a good speakers what is best Canton or keff


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

That is a tough question to answer. Can you tell us what your needs are (movie, music, etc), price limit, room size, amp, etc. That will give us the means to give you a more complete answer. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am guessing that you are in Europe as Canton does not have very wide distribution here. However, I have listened to several Canton designs and they are well made. I am also a huge fan of KEF. In this instance, as in most every, trust your ears. I would also look at B&W, Paradigm, and others as well. The more Speakers you can audition, the better.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## alfa156gta (Feb 27, 2012)

My price limited is 7000 and the room is 25 mt. And is for music and movies


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't heard Canton, but have heard several models of KEF and liked them. Your ears have to be the final decider. D


----------



## alfa156gta (Feb 27, 2012)

OK thank other question is what receive es better onkyo ,denon or marathn


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Alot of folks here go with Onkyo, my self am a fan of Denon which is a sister company of Marantz, 2 different sounds but both make fine AVR's.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

alfa156gta said:


> OK thank other question is what receive es better onkyo ,denon or marathn


At the budget end, Onkyo offers a major advantage in terms of power compared to Denon or Marantz. If looking at more expensive AVR's, all three offer excellent Models.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Allthough i'm true to Denon (but soon to switch) i'm gonna go with JJ on this one.:T


----------



## alfa156gta (Feb 27, 2012)

What to you think about onkyo 5009


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think all Onkyo offerings are a bargain as have never owned one but read plenty enough to know the facts i don't think you'll go wrong. I'm going to let JJ finish this up for me.:T


----------



## alfa156gta (Feb 27, 2012)

OK my final setup I think a onkyo 5009 and Canton review series other opinion for this?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The TX-NR5009 is an excellent AVR and truly offers everything one would need for an excellent HT. Unless using extremely difficult to drive Speakers, the 5009 can drive most any Speaker out there.
J


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Canton and KEF both make some fine speakers. Have you had a chance to listen to speakers from either company? Which models are you considering? Budget?
My personal opinion, if I were to choose between the two;
Big budget I'd lean toward the KEF's
Smaller budget I'd likely go with Canton


----------



## alfa156gta (Feb 27, 2012)

hi in Canton I see the ergos series and chrono. what is the bets


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The TX-NR5009 is an excellent AVR and truly offers everything one would need for an excellent HT. Unless using extremely difficult to drive Speakers, the 5009 can drive most any Speaker out there.
> J


Well put, Thanks Jack.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> My price limited is 7000 and the room is 25 mt. And is for music and movies


That is a sweet budget. The KEF R900s are a great fit but I also suggest looking into the Philharmonic Audio 2 and Audio Artistry CBT36 :T



alfa156gta said:


> OK thank other question is what receive es better onkyo ,denon or marathn


I recommend going with a Marantz receiver


----------



## CarinaTan (Mar 15, 2012)

Any speakers can recommend? not too expensive please..


----------



## alfa156gta (Feb 27, 2012)

what is your limit price?


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a onkyo 5009 and really like it... I listened to many speakers and have always owned paradigm.. However my latest purchase are the kef r900 I heard them in a demo and they blew my mind... I haven't received them yet but can wait till they arrive.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations. The 5009/R900 combo is going to sound wonderful.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

